# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Đặt phòng khách sạn giá rẻ tại Hà nội dịp 2/9

## civn2011

*Hãy nhanh tay đặt phòng khách sạn để có giá rẻ nhất tại thủ đô Hà nội cho kỳ nghỉ lễ mùng 2 tháng 9 nào:* 


*Khách sạn Red River 1*
_Số 85 Phố Thuốc Bắc, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_

Nằm ở trung tâm của khu phố cổ Hà Nội, Red River 1 Hotel phòng đặc trưng với các phòng có Wi-Fi miễn phí và truyền hình cáp. Mát xa và tiện nghi xông hơi khô có tại khách sạn. Hotel Red River 1 chỉ cách Hồ Hoàn Kiếm nổi tiếng có 1 phút đi bộ. Sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài cách khách sạn 21 km. Các phòng hiện đại của Red River có máy lạnh và được trang bị với một minibar và máy pha trà / cà phê...

*Khách sạn Hà Nội Hibiscus*
_Số 52 Ngõ Huyện, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_

Chào mừng quý khách đến với khách sạn Hibiscus Hà Nội. Khách sạn Hibiscus Hà Nội vừa đi vào hoạt động tháng 9 năm 2011. Khách sạn Hibiscus Hà Nội tọa lạc ngay trung tâm phố cổ Hà Nội. Chỉ với một phút đi bộ Quý khách có thể ghé thăm Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, đền Ngọc Sơn, Nhà hát múa rối nước. khách sạn Hibiscus với phòng sang trọng,giá cả hợp lý nằm trong khu phố mang đậm chất Việt Nam...

*Khách sạn Real Việt Nam*
_Số 16C ngõ Trung Yên, Phố Đinh Liệt, Hà Nội_

Real Vietnam Hotel nằm ở Khu Phố Cổ Hà Nội, chỉ cách Hồ Hoàn Kiếm 3 phút đi bộ. Khách sạn này nằm giữa những phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật và chợ địa phương đồng thời cung cấp Wi-Fi miễn phí, nhà hàng và các phòng đi kèm truyền hình cáp màn hình phẳng. Vietnam Real Hotel cách Nhà hát Múa rối Nước Thăng Long 100 m và cách Sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài 40 phút lái xe...

*Khách sạn Hanoi Asia*
_Số 05 Cửa Đông, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_

Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn này nằm ở trung tâm Hà Nội, từ đây du khách dễ dàng tiếp cận tới những điểm tham phổ biến của Hà Nội như Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, Nhà hát múa rối Thăng Long, Khu phố cổ hay các khu chợ địa phương như chợ Đồng Xuân. Xung quanh khách sạn cũng có nhiều điểm ăn uống và mua sắm. Khách sạn có dịch vụ tiện ích như giặt ủi, nhà hàng, và dịch vụ du lịch. Phòng ốc sạch sẽ có truyền hình cáp...

*Khách sạn Hà Nội Home*
_Số 2B Thọ Xương, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_

Khách sạn Hanoi Home chỉ cách Nhà thờ lớn ở Trung tâm Thành phố Hà Nội 25 m và phòng có các dịch vụ đi kèm như Wi-Fi miễn phí cùng truyền hình cáp màn với tivi màn hình phẳng. Khách sạn có lễ tân phục vụ 24/24 và có phòng giữ hành lý. Các phòng có máy lạnh được trang bị minibar và tủ lạnh. Phòng tắm riêng đi kèm đồ dùng vệ sinh cá nhân. Dịch vụ cho thuê xe đạp và đặt vé được cung cấp tại bàn tour...

*Khách Sạn Hanoi Lucky 1*
_Số 47 Ngõ Huyên, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_

Khách sạn Hanoi Lucky I cách Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, Nhà hát Múa Rối Nước và Nhà thờ Thánh Joseph vài phút đi bộ. Chỗ ở này cung cấp các phòng rộng rãi và Wi-Fi miễn phí. Nơi đây cách sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài 40 phút lái xe, còn Chợ Đêm ở Hàng Ngang và Hàng Đào đều nằm trong tầm đi bộ từ khách sạn...

*Khách sạn Green Hà Nội*
_Số 30 Nguyễn Văn Ngọc, Ba Đình, Hà Nội_

Khách sạn Green là khách sạn nằm ở khu trung tâm hành chính của thủ đô Hà Nội, được thiết kế theo phong cách đương đại với nội thất được tuyển chọn kỹ lưỡng. Đây được coi là sự lựa chọn chỗ ở tốt nhất cho các doanh nghiệp và khách du lịch...

*Khách sạn Bonjour Việt Nam*
_Số 19 Trần Nhân Tông, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội_

Khách sạn Bonjour Việt Nam nằm trên phố Trần Nhân Tông trong khu phố cổ Hà Nội, khu phố tập trung nhiều cửa hàng quần áo, gần trung tâm mua sắm lớn là chợ Hôm Hà Nội. Khách sạn Bonjour Việt Nam ở gần Công viên Thống Nhất, Hồ Hale .. Khách sạn Bonjour Việt Nam nằm trên phố Trần Nhân Tông trong khu phố cổ Hà Nội, khu phố tập trung nhiều cửa hàng quần áo, gần trung tâm mua sắm lớn là chợ Hôm Hà Nội...

*Khách sạn Love Hà Nội*
_Số 315B Phố Hoàng Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội_

Là một khách sạn hai sao với diện tích 200m2,30 phòng, 9tầng với kiến trúc và không gian độc đáo. Là điểm đến lý tưởng cho quý khách gần xa thưởng thức những giờ phút sảng khoái với đầy đủ các trang thiết bị tiện nghi. Đến với khách sạn love quý khách còn được sự tận tình chu đáo của đội ngũ nhân viên khách sạn phục vụ. Qúy khách sẽ có cảm giác như một mái ấm gia đình...

_Xem thêm Khách sạn tại Hà nội_


*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ CHECKIN VIỆT NAM*
Địa chỉ: Phòng A2302 Tòa nhà M3-M4, 91A Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (04) 6269 7777 - Fax: (04) 6288 3456

----------


## Yoona

em đang lo ko biết đặt phòng đi nghỉ 2/9 ngoài HN ra sao để đc giá và dịch vụ tốt nhất, may quá đọc đc chủ đề của bác civn. ghé qua thăm site của bác thấy KS nào cũng có giảm giá toàn 30-45% chứ, nhìn review rất ổn, lung linh thế! e phải book ngay phòng cho yên tâm mới đc, sát ngày book cháy phòng thì chán chết mất  :Smile:

----------

